# Where to buy a used Intel server (<$250)



## Eric D. (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi all, I'm in the market for a new server and am looking at the <$250 market.

My G3/266 just ain't cutting it anymore for all the stuff I'm throwing at it and I really need something significantly faster.

Unfortunately, Macs are simply not cheap enough (that pesky value thing with an old Mac ;-) and I cannot justify spending more for a machine that's going to sit in a closet gathering dust as the fans spin ;-P.

Where would the denizens of ehMac go for a (used) Intel server in the Toronto market?

I'm even willing to look farther afield if necessary. I've found a place on eBay based in Richmond Hill (N of Toronto) but was wondering if any others were known.

PS My apologies if posting a PC-related question is a hanging offence on the ehMac forums. In my defence, I do plan to run Linux on the server.

Thanks, Eric.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

What are you going to use it for specifically? What OS are you planning on putting on it? Does it actually have to be a server class machine or are you just using the term server to describe what it'll be used for?


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

I've used http://vfxweb.com/ many times with good results.

Not in TO, but they are in Canada, and they do stand behind what they sell.


----------



## Eric D. (Aug 15, 2004)

I am looking for a "server class" machine (probably dual CPU, rack-mount).

As for the OS? I haven't settled on one yet. I'm familiar with YDL (a Fedora-core offshoot) on my server and I've been playing with Ubuntu on my desktop. That said, I'm not married to either one and am toying with the idea of CentOS or trying my hand at one of the Darwin offshoots (unlikely -- I'll probably stick with Linux).

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

If it's the same place in Richmond Hill that I've seen, I am curious what's wrong with them? They have different servers in various configurations (1U to 5U servers). I was thinking about buying something from them as well, but haven't yet. Do you know something about them that we might want to know?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

http://toronto.craigslist.org/search/sys?query=server


----------



## Eric D. (Aug 15, 2004)

mikef said:


> If it's the same place in Richmond Hill that I've seen, I am curious what's wrong with them? They have different servers in various configurations (1U to 5U servers). I was thinking about buying something from them as well, but haven't yet. Do you know something about them that we might want to know?


AFAIK Nothing. For those who don't know... http://www.ank.ca/


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Yeah, that's the place I'm talking about. Do you know if they have a storefront or just eBay?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

mikef said:


> Yeah, that's the place I'm talking about. Do you know if they have a storefront or just eBay?


We Have moved to the following address:

50 West Wilmot St., Unit 17
Richmond Hill, Ontario
Canada L4B 1M5

For details of our carrying Servers and Servers' accessories:

Please visit my eBay Store

ebay store lists ZERO items


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

They're just gone for the next three weeks.


----------

